# Gamestop to sell NEW ps3's for 100 dollars off



## sergster1 (May 11, 2011)

Got this email from gamestop it seems yesterday. So yeah if you have a power up rewards card and have wanted a ps3 for a while nows you best time to do... wait... but yeah go get a ps3 for 200 bucks to keep or resell!

Legal Crap: 







Spoiler



Wonder if this has anything to do with sony's goingons  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Edit: Added legal what nots


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 11, 2011)

$100!? WOAH!
I wonder if it has anything to do with the PSN being down lol.


----------



## Recorderdude (May 11, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> I wonder if it has anything to do with the PSN being down lol.



And I wonder if the sun is hot


----------



## sergster1 (May 11, 2011)

I still can't get over "PS3. It only does money back" XD Should be "PS3. Buy one now before they all get banned from sale within the US like in some places in Europe"


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 11, 2011)

Didnt quite catch the joke did ya?


----------



## Recorderdude (May 11, 2011)

Course I did. Just foolin' around is all.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 11, 2011)

Another reason why us Canadians get screwed over. 

The EB Games here, doesn't have that members reward thing. It just has a stupid edge card.


----------



## m3rox (May 11, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Another reason why us Canadians get screwed over.
> 
> The EB Games here, doesn't have that members reward thing. It just has a stupid edge card.



It's because nobody takes Canada seriously.  You guys are like the French that way.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 11, 2011)

So wait...the PSN is supposed to be back up by month's end (so I've heard), and from now until *the end of the month*, you can get a PS3 for $100 less.

Suspicious sales tactic much to make up for losses?


----------



## sergster1 (May 11, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Another reason why us Canadians get screwed over. http://gbatemp.net/style_images/2/folder_e...align-right.png
> 
> The EB Games here, doesn't have that members reward thing. It just has a stupid edge card.
> 
> ...



Someone didnt get the joke....


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (May 11, 2011)

dunno...they're doing it
nah,i'd rather keep my xbox360


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 11, 2011)

sergster1 said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw the little "only does money back" thing if that's what you meant by the joke. Otherwise, the joke must be pretty shitty if I didn't catch it.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 11, 2011)

m3rox said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gee, thanks a lot -__-


----------



## TLSS_N (May 11, 2011)

If you don't mind, can you past the legal info next to the asterisk? It's usually on the bottom of the page


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 11, 2011)

Please do realize this is only offered to some Gamestop subscribers or whatever you want to call them and is a limited time only. It's just a decent bonus instead of the usual rip offs Gamestop pulls.


----------



## Deleted-273695 (May 11, 2011)

m3rox said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wel aus only has the EDGE card at EBGames.


----------



## sergster1 (May 11, 2011)

The Living Shadow said:
			
		

> If you don't mind, can you past the legal info next to the asterisk? It's usually on the bottom of the page



Sure wait one sec


----------



## jerome27 (May 11, 2011)

Word on the street is that its a fire sale. There has been a lot of ps3 trade ins since the PSN debacle began. A lot.

They're just trying to clear excess stock before Sony announces the official price drop at e3.

These are dark times for sony. Although they claim they're selling the ps3 at a profit, there those who would dispute those claims. $100 off a system is pure desperation. And when retailers lack confidence in a product so does the consumer. This reminds me of those desperate Dreamcast price cuts.


----------



## BORTZ (May 11, 2011)

personuser said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TLSS_N (May 11, 2011)

sergster1 said:
			
		

> The Living Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok, thank you


----------



## mechadylan (May 11, 2011)

Wow.  With the $100 you save you can buy a WD Scorpio Blue 750GB internal hdd for the 160GB model, upgrade it to 750GB and still have a spare 160GB notebook hdd; total out-of-pocket would be $299.  I received this offer as well and I'm still thinking about it.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (May 11, 2011)

Sounds like a great deal for me 100 bucks off is pretty nice.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 11, 2011)

Good offer for the members of Gamestop.


----------



## mechadylan (May 28, 2011)

Bump.  So I went to Gamestop to redeem my coupon just now and had the following conversation with the cashier there:

Me:  I want to use this coupon for the 160GB PS3 please.
Cashier:  Wow, that's a good deal.  When does it expire?
Me:  At the end of the month, I think.
Cashier:  Hmmm.  Well in that case, why don't you wait for the CoD:BO Bundle Edition that comes out on the 31st?  It's a 160GB PS3 for $299.99 just like the one that you'd be buying today, except for the extras.
Me:  Oh wait.  This coupon expires on the 29th.
Cashier:  Tell you what then; buy the 160GB today, don't open it, come back on the 31st, and we'll gladly exchange it for the bundle.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Me:   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Really?!?!
Cashier:  Yeah, why not?  Technically, it's not a sale item; you're just redeeming a coupon.  And you have up to 30 days to exchange new unopened purchases.

So now I'm sitting here staring at a boxed PS3...that I really want to open.

*Edit* source removed.  I already posted this in the correct thread.


----------

